# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  درس سياسي

## بلاقيود

*ياأبي .. ماهو تعريف السياسة ؟؟*
*ماذا ؟!!! السياسة!!! ...*
*نعم .. السياسة ...* 

*حسناً ... هي تحتاج دراسة ...*
*بإختصار ... هي فنٌّ وفراسة ...*

*أخطأت ياأبي ... ماذا؟!!!!*
*لقد أخطأت... السياسة ...*
*ليست فنٌّ أو فراسة ...*
*السياسة ... هي مزجٌ ...*
*بين كذبٌ وبلاسة ...*
*بين قمعٍ وشراسة ..*
*السياسة ..*
*أنّ أمريكا تؤيد ...*
*فعل صهيون بأرضي ..*
*وتشد عزمه وبأسه ..*

*ولدي ... ماخلتُ لحظة ...*
*أن تكن فيها سياسي ...*
*فأنا كنت حريصاً ...* 
*بل وشدّدتُ إحتراسي ...*

*ياأبي مهلاً ...*
*لاتقل إني سياسي ...*
*فأنا طفلٌ صغيرٌ ..*
*ليس يقوى لعبةً ...*
*فيها كراسي*

----------


## اسير الهوى

هههااااههااا
جميل جدا هذا الدرس.....مشكور اخوي ماقصرت..
ياسر..

----------


## بلاقيود

> هههااااههااا
> جميل جدا هذا الدرس.....مشكور اخوي ماقصرت..
> ياسر..



شكرا اخي العزيز ياسر على المرور الجميل

وهذه اول مشاركة لي في منتدى الثقافة والادب وانشالله نستمر بتشجيعكم

----------


## محمد

تسلم اخوي على هالكلمات 

والله يقدرك وتكتب احسن منه انت شد حيلك ولا تخاف وراح تكون مع الايام مبدع وثق بقدراتك 


الله يوفقك

----------


## أمير العاشقين

مشكوور أخوي بقية الله لنقلك هذا الموضوع 

ويعطيك العافهي 

موضوع جميل

أخاك
نائب المشرف العام
أمير العاشقين

----------


## بلاقيود

اخي العزيز امير 

الموضوع ليس منقول ولقد قرأت رسالتك ..

هذه المقطوعة من تأليفي انا شخصيا وبلاقيود الذي لاتعرفه انت والذي يكتب في منتدى تاروت الثقافي وهو مشرف رمضانيات ومشرف منتدى حزب الله في نفس المنتدى هو انا بقية الله في هذا المنتدى  وكم استغربت من رسالتك وانا حاولت بان ارسل لك رسالة شخصية لكن لم استطع ..

اخي قبل ان ترمي الناس بسهام الاتهامات تأكد ..

فانا كنت ساطلب من المشرف العام بان يعدل المعرف وتغيير النك نيم ولكن ..
شكرا  شبكة الناصرة

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*السلام عليكم أخي الكريم* 

*انا لم ارميك بسهام*

*أخي الغلط منك أنت* 

*مذام تكتب مقطوعه وتكتب خواطر انت غلطان* 

*اولاً صحيح اني غلطان لاني تسرعت* 

*لاكن اخي* 

*بلا قيود وبقية الله الاسم يختلف* 

*أخي بما انك تكتب خواطر* 

*ليش ما تثبت على اسم واحد فقط* 

*عشان لما تحط خاطره ما حد يقول انها منقوله* 

*اخي الكريم انا بحكم شفت الاسم وبحكم شفت تاريخ المشاركه في فرق كبير* 

*اخي الكريم بقية الله أنا قلت لك منقوله لاني شفتها في المنتدى* 

*وهل انا اعلم الغيب عشان اعرف انك بلا قيود* 
*وانك نفسه بقية الله* 

*انا بالنسبه لي* 

*في المنتديات المشترك فيها اسمي امير العاشقين* 

*يعني اخي اسمي ثابت عشان لما اكتب خاطره ماحد يتهمني سرقتها لو منقوله* 

*عموما أخي الكريم بقيه الله* 

*انا بأنتظار رايك* 

*وانا راح انقلها الشعر بحكم قولك انت بلا قيود* 

*وشكراً شبكة الناصرة ليش* 

*الموضوع ماله شغل بالمنتدى كامل* 

*انت وامير العاشقين اختلاف اراء* 

*تسويه بالمنتدى كامل ماله داعي* 

*اخي الكريم اذا انا اغلطت فالسموحه منك* 

*لاكن اخي انتن ماذكرت انك مسجلنها بمنتدى لو كيف* 

*يعني انا حكمت بالي شفته* 

*وشكراً* 
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الاخ الفاضل بقية الله / بلا قيود

يتشرف قسم الشعر بوجودك فيه وتتشرف الشبكه كلها بإنضمامك لأسرتها

وأنت حصل منك سهو .. وأمير حكم باللي شافه .. حصل خير اخواني وجل الذي لايسهو ولاينسى 

حياك الله بيننا ومرحبا ً بحروفك الراقيه .

----------


## بلاقيود

اخي امير العاشقين انا ماني مجبور اني ادخل اي منتدى باسم مكرر انا حر في اختيار اسمي في منتدى هذا اول شي 

المفروض قبل ماتنقل اي موضوع تتأكد من صاحبه اول شي قبل لا تتخد اي قرار . يعني المفروض تسألني عبر رسالة مثل مافعلت وحذرتني كان قبل لاتحذرني تسألني هل هذا الموضوع انت كاتبه ولا منقول 

وشكرا اختي العزيزة المشرفة على التعقيب

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*مافي مشكله يالغالي* 

*انا غلطان ومنك السموحه* 

*وانت صحيح منت مجبور* 

*وعلى فكرا اخي* 

*انا قلت لك وجهة نطري يعني ما اجبرتك* 

*على العموم حصل خير* 

*وبأنتظار خواطرك الجديده* 

*زين يالغالي* 

*تحياتي لك* 
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## بلاقيود

شكرا لاهتمامك اخي العزيز

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية اخي بقية الله

وعساك على القوة 

وبنتظار جديدكم 

ام محمد

----------


## همسات وله

الله يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم 
وعساك عالقوة دوم 
مع تحياتي لك 
همسات وله

----------


## أحد يلومني

لجل السياسه أضحي


يعطيك العافية تقبل

مروري


أخوك أحد يلومني

----------


## بلاقيود

> الله يعطيك العافية اخي بقية الله
> 
> وعساك على القوة 
> 
> وبنتظار جديدكم 
> 
> ام محمد



الله يعافيك اختي ام محمد وشكرا لتواصلك ومرورك ..

----------


## بلاقيود

> الله يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم 
> وعساك عالقوة دوم 
> مع تحياتي لك 
> همسات وله



الله يعافيك ويخليك

شكرا لك همسات وله على المرور  ...

----------


## بلاقيود

> لجل السياسه أضحي
> 
> 
> يعطيك العافية تقبل
> 
> مروري
> 
> 
> أخوك أحد يلومني



 
مرورك شرف لي اخي العزيز الله لايحرمني من هالطلة

----------


## بلاقيود

> لجل السياسه أضحي
> 
> 
> يعطيك العافية تقبل
> 
> مروري
> 
> 
> أخوك أحد يلومني



 
مرورك شرفي لي اخي العزيز  الله لايحرمني هالطلة

----------


## بلاقيود

> الله يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم 
> وعساك عالقوة دوم 
> مع تحياتي لك 
> همسات وله



الله يعافيك همسات وله

وشكرا لمرورك الجميل

----------


## عماد علي

كلمات روعة وتنسيق جميل شوية وأقول أحمد مطر موجود معنا...
الله يعطيك ألف عافية وتسلم الايادي.
ويا خوك خليك طفل صغير وإذا حسيت إنك بتكبر بلاد الغربة تستناك.

----------


## القلب_الحنون

الله يعطيك العافيه درس جميل ورائع سلمت اناملك
وربي يوفقك

----------


## ضياء

*انسيابية ...*

*رقيقة ...*

*بسيطة ...*

*كلماتها ، ذات مضمون عالي ...*

*مختصرة ، لكنها جميلة ....*

*بقية الله ،،،*

*دام تألقك ...*

*موفق دائما ...*

----------


## بلاقيود

> كلمات روعة وتنسيق جميل شوية وأقول أحمد مطر موجود معنا...
> 
> الله يعطيك ألف عافية وتسلم الايادي.
> 
> ويا خوك خليك طفل صغير وإذا حسيت إنك بتكبر بلاد الغربة تستناك.



 
احمد مطر مرة وحدة ... تسلم اخوي عماد على هالمرور الحلو  والله يعافيك ويسلمك ...

اي والله صدقت بلاد الغربة تحتضن كل واحد يفكر يكبر ...

----------


## بلاقيود

> الله يعطيك العافيه درس جميل ورائع سلمت اناملك
> 
> 
> وربي يوفقك



 
الله يعافيك يالقلب الحنون ...

الله يسلمك ...
شكرا لمرورك الجميل

----------


## بلاقيود

> *انسيابية ...*
> 
> *رقيقة ...* 
> *بسيطة ...* 
> *كلماتها ، ذات مضمون عالي ...* 
> *مختصرة ، لكنها جميلة ....* 
> *بقية الله ،،،* 
> *دام تألقك ...* 
> 
> *موفق دائما ...*



التألق يدوم بحضوركم اخي ضياء  


اشكر هذا المرور ..

----------

